
Building UI in a Functional setting - lumens
http://asivitz.com/posts/layers
======
rrradical
hey, thanks for posting! I'm the author - happy to answer any questions. The
article is mostly about the theory side of things, but I've actually had a lot
of practical success building UI with this technique.

Now I'm most interested in how it compares to FRP-- Is it a proper alternative
to FRP, or are there situations where one makes more sense than the other?

